

Mayan documentary to show evidence of alien contact in ancient Mexico - rdamico
http://www.guardian.co.uk/film/2011/sep/29/mayan-documentary-alien-mexico?newsfeed=true

======
smoyer
Go to South America and "enter the twilight zone".

